# choc covered hazelnuts



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

where can i buy these? in ulk if possible

im addicted!!!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

no idea but i bet if you buy them in bulk you will soon get sick of em lol


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm willing to put that to the test lol

I'm hanging out for them


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Buy some hazelnuts and a bar of dairy milk...think outside the box.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

or just google it "i wanna be a fat tw*t" lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Ha ha! just polished off a bag about 10 mins ago!

Would tell you where i bought them but this would be against forum sourcing rules :001_tt2:


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha mate Sunday is a cheat day fck it lol

Ninja i'l pay lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> Haha mate Sunday is a cheat day fck it lol
> 
> Ninja i'l pay lol


£5 each or 4 for £15!

Got them in tesco buddy :ban: lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

These sound pretty awesome. I love hazelnuts.


----------

